# scratch built snowplow



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I model Maine two foot gauge prototypes. I like to run in the snow. I had built a snowplow years ago but it is too big...and too much like a standard gauge plow. The maine two footers used small but sturdy plows like the one shown above from the Wiscasset, Waterville and Farmington Railway. These little plows served the railway from the early days until the end of operations in the 30's.

I decided to build mine plank on frame much as the original had been built. I am a boat builder and like playing with wood. careful study of the photos and plans of this plow show it is quite shapely...not just a box with the nose cut to plow shape. The blade has quite a bit of twist. the middle is steeper than the edges. also the leading (cutting) edge is angled but the curved scoop section is angled more.










My work started with a most basic car frame: two bolsters and three sill beams. I notched the front of the middle beam to fit the spine for the plow. Then I added the cutting edge peice. from there I could work out the shape of the rest of the plow's framing. 

The cars sides roll in at the bottom like a modern coach and narrow at the back. I sawed vertical "studs" which notched onto the sill beams. As you can imagine, all this wood work was kinda fiddly!!!! I used a rasp to "true up" the plow surface as well as the car sides so that the sheithing would fit smoothly.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric it looks like a good start. Show us more pictures as your progress moves ahead.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Quite a nice start. It's a creation like yours that I'd like to see covered in clear lumber, just because the structure is so interesting. I'll be checking back for updates and the eventual video of it in action!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

Beautiful framing. I believe Steve King built a snowplow for his 7/8 inch scale layout in Rocky Mount, VA. Steve's plow seemed unusual in that it only had one axle for the front of the plow. I'm wondering whether the prototypes were like that, or whether Steve just did that to accomodate a larger wheel set. Anyway, it appears that you are off to a great start. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

David--
I enjoy Steve's work and may one day do some 7/8th scale modeling...it is really cool! the cool thing about it is its large size which is also its problem. my curves and bridges make it difficult. 

I have not seen evidence (drawings) of any two footer with a single front axle...though as the wheels are hidden by the skirting along the side of the car it makes no difference what you do. The WW&F car had two different trucks...the front one had a shorter wheelbase...could be it also had different diameter wheels. 


I made may own trucks for the plow from wood. I made them to be sturdy too! I think they are several times stronger than the store bought ones. they are not pretty but who cares, you cannot see them










I Have started sheathing the car using "clear" pine. it is not transparent but is free of knots.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome! Good idea putting brass bushings in the trucks. Like you wrote, since they cannot be seen, they only need be functional. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Your post came just at the right time for me. I am cutting down one end of a 4-wheel caboose to make a snowplow in 1:20. I have noticed that home-built plows on small railroads had many different forms for the plow surface, and I'm waiting to see how yours turns out. 

Larry


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great, so far. Can't wait to see the rest. 


-Kevin.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

wow that looks awsome so far. Going to look great on your RR


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I started planking the scoop surface at the top. the first strip is wider than the rest, and I planed it down so it has a wedge cross section. the rest of the strips are just rectangular with no planing. I glued each strip one at a time with superglue applied to the frame and accelerator applied to the strip.











Once i got down to the straight lower section of the scoop face, the strips needed to be tapered. I tapered them from about 1/2" at the edge of the plow to 1/4" at the middle. I used a sharp block plane to taper two at once...a matching set for the left and right side.










After gluing strips all the way to the cutting edge of the scoop, I trimmed the ends of the strips with a little saw. This is a Japanese pull saw i use for all sorts of little projects around the shop from scale window mullions to full size boat projects. it is very sharp and leaves a smooth cut.











Here is what it looks like with all the strips trimmed. 











The rear of the carbody is left open for access when the plow derails. a little hatch leads inside. the interior of the car has no floor so the plow man can climb down to get to the trucks to place a re-railer or what ever is needed. 











I did not get any photos of mounting the trucks unfortunately. I'll take some if you are interested. They are installed with a #8 machine screw driven into the car frame. an 1/8" pilot drill lets me drive the screw in like it was a wood screw threaded into the wood.


I made a brass bushing with a 1/4" shank and a 1/2" pad which was installed against the car. I drilled a loose 1/4" hole through each truck to fit the bushing. 

the truck was installed by putting my long, large headed machine screw up through the truck, sliding the bushing down over the screw into the truck, then driving the screw into the bottom of the car. When screwed tight, the truck has some range of motion so it will pivot and wiggle to follow my rough track.

I fiddled with the height of the car so that the cutting edge of the blade is about 1/16" above the rail head then raised the rear a bit as shown in the prototype drawing. We will see if that is too close or not. Some fiddling was also needed to get the coupler mounted at the right height.


I also mounted a large hunk of lead inside the car to keep it on the track as it bucks those snow drifts. the total car weight is 3-3/4 pounds. 











Before it got too dark, i took the plow out onto the line for a test drive...just to see if it will track OK.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming along quite nicely, Eric.









Looks like the QC guy is keeping you in control with close tolerances...









Hope your snow stays dry and powdery. When we get snow here, it''s like wet cement and plows don't work too well.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

Beautiful job on the plow. Hope you enjoy it's service. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't actually been real accurate with the tolerances but have worked to get good fits. when measured, it will probably be way off scale measurements but it will look the part and should plow snow!!!

I started painting it last night and gave it a second coat this evening. I used acrylic paints-- flat "barn red" for the sides and glossy "Engine Red" for the scoop. I chose these colors because I had painted my old plow similarly and thought it looked good. I didnt want to paint the whole thing the same color. The Prototype may have had its "scoop" painted white or silver...can't tell from the 1930's black and white photos I like the red better, and hey, it's my railway!!! All my rolling stock has hand painted numbers, some are even lettered by hand so i did the same with the plow. the roof is a dark gray warmed with some "terracotta" color. the true colors are hard to see under the compact florescent lights.


The paint looks pretty good to my eye and will protect the plow from winter precipitation. I did not do much to the bottom or inside though.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Eric,
I can't wait to see a photo of this plowing snow. I love my Aristo plow, but it this works well I might have to try and build one myself.
Bob


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow Eric, that turned out nice!!! And just in time for old man winter!!! Post some action shots when the white stuff starts flying!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It has been kinda warm here this fall, though we did catch the edge of that October snow that made life miserable in much of the Northeast. I do see snow in the forecast for Wednesday and Thursday...I am ready!!!

I added some brass bits to the plow to give it a more finished look. the real plow had some iron or steel bits added to reinforce the cutting edge and a front (link and pin) coupler.










I annealed a 0.010" brass strip and folded it down the middle to fit the spine of the scoop. Before folding it, I drilled some 1/16" holes for escutcheon pins. with the brass annealed, I was able to bend it to fit the curved portion surprisingly easily. It did require some work with pliers and a small hammer to keep it smooth though. I drilled pilot holes for the pins where they were driven into the oak frame. 


The cutting edge of the plow was cut from 0.020" brass. I drove several escutcheon pins through it into the oak frame to hold it secure. I made a dummy link and pin coupler on the lathe and silver soldered it to a brass plate which was then pinned to the plow. I also made two grab irons for the back of the plow to give the rear a bit of color and detail.











I think my plow is done and I am ready for some snow!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

The plow really looks great. Best wishes for good snow plowing. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great project! Thanks for posting the pictures. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Eric.... Looks great.

The QC guy followed the job all the way through and made sure it was right.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The plow came great. Will fit in very nice with your layout. Im in the process of making a plow for my RR. I had n aristo plow but it did not look right on my layout.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

AA Ya Mighty Fine looking Plow there! 
Sean


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

We got a little snow yesterday...enough to make the driving scary and the train running fun! 




It was not a rigorous trial but the blow acquitted itself quite well. two little Rubies pushed it through the snow without a problem. The snow amounts varied from nothing under the trees (most of the line) to about an inch at the Popham station. It was fairly soft and the rails were not icy which made everything work better.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I also posted this on the live steam section...here is the new plow working hard in the snow this morning


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful build model and very nice video's! 
I like the red color as it contrast nice with the snow.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome plow and great video!!! Thanks for sharing, Eric. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great filming and modelling. It sure looks pretty, but I'm not wishing for any of that white crap this year.


----------

